# Gtk и русские буковки

## idealist

Здравствуйте,

  Пишу в великой надежде, что сможете помочь моей беде.

Описание беды:

  Вместо русских букв в gtk2 (незнаю как насчет gtk) приложениях (XFCE-4, MozillaFirebird)  показываются интересные квадратики с циферками внутри.

Дополнительная информация (возможно важная):

  Gentoo устанавливался из stage3 и прекомпиленных пакетов с CD, далее устанавливалось все из portage, переменная USE="-gnome -kde gtk gtk2 mozilla nls acpi alsa mule pcmcia pam truetype xface perl python imlib java mmx slang X qt cups curl emacs"

  LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

  В Х-терминале русский отображается без проблем.

 Испробованные методы:

  1) перегенерация файлов font-cache-*

  2) прописывание в .gtkrc и .gtkrc-2.0 шрифта

Заранее спасибо за помощь

----------

## sdk

Мне в свое время помогла программка gtk-theme-switch. Правда тогда у меня стоял еще gtk-1.2. Просто я с помощью этой проги шрифт себе поменял и все дела. Попробуй, может поможет. Она есть в portage -- точно видел.

Удачи!  :Smile: 

ЗЫ. А лучше юзай QT  :Laughing: 

----------

## Unik

1. Установлен ли fontconfig?

2. Freetype версии 2 или (каким-то раком) 1?

3. Есть ли векторные русские шрифты? (там еще замут с форматами, но я в них ни шиша не понимаю)

4. Смотри файлики /etc/fonts/*.conf

----------

## ayaromenok

та же проблема в собраном под gtk mozilla 1.5. кодировка UTF8, kde/X/konquer работают нормально.

что-то в GTK2 нужно копать  :Sad: 

----------

## ayaromenok

самое дыбильное, что до перезашрузки системы(был собран только мозилла) все шрифты отображались

----------

## Sm@rt

Делал как написано http://linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3893&highlight=gtk и у меня все нормально заработало, единственное что буковки очень маленькие   :Sad:  .

Если кто победить эту траблу, плиз сообщите.

----------

## ayaromenok

всё уже в норме - пишу из мозиллы.

я думал, что ttf шрифты у меня были прописаны перед всеми остальными, ан нет. теперь всё исправил.

2idealist

директорий с ttf ширифтами добавяется либо в конфиг Х, либо  /etc/fonts/*.conf(как и сказал Unik)  :Smile: . если я не ошибаюсь, куда именно - зависит от того, какие Х и как они собирались.

----------

## svyatogor

Проблема квдратиков вместо русских букв решается переустановкой fontconfig. Попробуй - скажешь, что получилось.

----------

## ayaromenok

зачем переустанавливать fontconfig, если можно(и нужно) его(и Х?) просто настроить?.

----------

## idealist

 *ayaromenok wrote:*   

> зачем переустанавливать fontconfig, если можно(и нужно) его(и Х?) просто настроить?.

 

Видно руки не оттуда растут,   :Sad: 

Переустановка помогла спасибо

----------

## inv

Сделал как было написано,

Взял ttf шрифты от windows, положил их в /usr/local/share/fonts/win_fonts

Удалил все fonts.cache-? (в /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts тоже)

$ sudo fc-cache -v -f

Всё заработало.

----------

